# Special brownie receipe,,,,,,,,,do you have one?



## Frankie (Feb 20, 2007)

Hubby is a huge brownie fan,,,,,,I am out of ways to make them.




:

He likes chocolate,,,,,,,,white choc, peanut butter and nuts mixed in, oh and fudge swirled in. oh and m & m s

Have any other ways to make them????


----------



## crponies (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, these aren't exactly brownies but kind of like them and the name says it all for many people.

Can't Leave Alone Bars

Melt together (I do it in the microwave) 2 cups chocolate chips, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, and 1/2 cup butter. In another bowl combine 1 yellow or white cake mix, 2 eggs, and 1/3 cup oil. Press about 3/4 of the cake mixture into a greased 9 x 13 cake pan. Pour chocolate mixture over the top of this then crumble remaining cake mixture over the top. Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes or until cake crumbles on top look done and kind of crispy.


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmm Carolyn this is _pretty _ secret.... but I'll tell you anyway!

Slice or break up a chocolate bar like a mars bar, snickers or anything really....and stir them into the mixture, I use an ordinary chocolate brownie mixture. and then just bake it as normal... Mmmmm yum!!!


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, when I was in high school I made brownies with a secret ingredient...

OK, just couldn't pass up the temptation.

Hmm, that made me hungry, anybody got any Doritos! :lol:


----------



## nootka (Feb 20, 2007)

Annette, I thought the same thing!

I never made them (my mom did, believe it or not), but I did have ONE, ONCE. Yiiii.

I have a recipe (for legal ones!) I've never tried, will have to see if I can find it.

Liz M.


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 21, 2007)

Since I discovered Pillsbury Chocolate Chunk ( blue box) I do not make brownies from scratch anymore - yummy!


----------



## miniapp (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmmm.... just like a couple of the others that posted here, I have a recipe that probably is not for public use...



: LOL!! (sorry, child of the late '60's and early '70's in Sonoma County, CA ...



: )

Alison... you gonna bring some brownies to Nationals this year? :bgrin :lol:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Frankie (Feb 21, 2007)

:new_shocked: I think I gained 5 pounds just reading your ideas,,,,,,,,,,,,,so if I eat any of them do I gain 10 pounds?????

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give them all a try,,,,,,,probably not all at once though.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 21, 2007)

The best I've come across are cream cheese brownies...let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 21, 2007)

YES PLEASE HOLLY!!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 21, 2007)

Here you go Helen!

4 oz. Cream cheese

1 egg

Â½ cup sugar

2 tablespoons all purpose flour

Â½ cup maraschino cherries well drained & cut up

Beat cheese and 1 egg well. Blend sugar and flour in gradually, beating until well blended. Stir in cherries. Set aside.

2 eggs

1 cup sugar

Â¾ cup all purpose flour

Â½ cup chopped walnuts (I use pecans)

Â¼ cup of cocoa

Â½ cup butter or margarine

Beat 2 eggs until frothy. Add next 4 ingredients. Melt & stir cocoa & butter. Add to the egg/sugar mixture. Stir well. Spread a scant 2/3 of this mixture into greased 8x8 inch pan. Carefully spread cream cheese filling over. Cover as completely as you can with the remaining brownie mixture. (I use a spoon to sort of drizzle it over top the cream cheese layerâ€”I donâ€™t get it all covered, itâ€™s just kind of streaked/blobbed with the cocoa mix!) Bake at 350F for 30-35 minutes. Should show signs of pulling away from edge of pan.

Icing:

1 1/3 cups icing sugar

1/3 cup cocoa

3 tablespoons butter or margarine

5 teaspoons hot water or coffee

Put all ingredients in small bowl. Beat. If too stiff to spread easily, add a few drops more liquid. Frost brownies.

Very very good!!


----------

